# East coast snow storm



## GLENMAR (Jan 22, 2016)

We are 40 miles south of DC right in the path of the big snow storm. They are predicting 18-24 inches.
That may not be a lot for some of you in the north, but for us around here, that is crippling. I'm currently stuck at work for the next 32 hours. Anyone else in the storm??


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 22, 2016)

Predicting 18 for us, but this stinks because we don't live at our barn (about 5 mins away) so getting the animals what they need will be a challenge. I hate snow tbh


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 22, 2016)

Here in the southeastern corner of North Carolina it is currently 40 degrees and pouring rain - with an occasional flash of lightning. I feel for you folks - ice/snow storms shut us down, too.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 22, 2016)

Yep, 50 miles SW of VA Beach here and got 2" snow, HEAVY winds.  It then went to mix and coming to rain.  Cold 26 then wind chill.  It's supposed to be in 40s within couple hrs  then, colder & more snow.  ???   100 miles from me, West, not so good.  

Feeding and WATER is an issue as the cold freezes it quickly.   But, hot water and they suck it down!   Chickens hovered in their coop today, just wandering out briefly -- back inside!  Goats, pigs & horses hung out in their barns, also. 

I wanted to stay in my own "barn" but, had to take care of the feed & water.   My choice to own them.   Had made sure I had feed, bedding & all that earlier in week.   Went this AM to get gas containers for generator filled -- in case -- got a new Carhart jacket at TSC while right next to them as they were on sale at 1/2 price!  Warm.  It was clear until about 10:30 here, then snow started.

You guys in DC, Roanoke, Charlottesville areas will get hammered!!   Too much snow for me.
The two inches I have are too much.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 22, 2016)

Ya'll be safe out there.  Don't know how you do it.  It's windy and cold here too (south of Houston) but I'm not gonna complain at all!  As much as I complain about the mud - I'd rather have that than the frozen stuff ya'll are dealing with.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 22, 2016)

Stay safe everyone!  We have some flakes falling here.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 22, 2016)

I well remember the effect winter weather had/has on the VA Beach area. Was stationed there for many years. Worse of course for those folks as you went inland/west of there. The worst thing was the ice storms. Regardless, I guess a good portion of the east coast is going to get some winter here over the next day or two. Be safe, stay warm, wishing y'all the best for you, your families and animals.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 22, 2016)

We have freezing rain
1/4 inch of ice and still building
Plus 20 mph wind
We still have power but a lot of folks are dark


----------



## mysunwolf (Jan 22, 2016)

We have over 12" and snow is still falling! Since neither of us have to work this weekend we'll just enjoy the snow day... as long as the power stays on  otherwise it turns into a nightmare trying to keep ourselves and the animals alive  But we are all prepped and stocked up on feed, bedding, generator fuel, jars of drinking water for us and buckets of water for the animals.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 22, 2016)

Warm thoughts to everyone dealing with this storm.  I can't imagine being stuck at work for 32 hours!  Stay safe everyone, and if your power goes out I hope it's back on quickly.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 22, 2016)

Yep. I'm not having fun at work, but it's safer than trying to travel home at 1:30am. I hope our power does not go out too.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 22, 2016)

Our lights just flickered
I'm going to bed


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 22, 2016)

Don't want to be rude but wanted to say you will be fine. Sure you might be stuck in but it won't be too bad.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 22, 2016)

Hope everyone is stocked up on all they need. When we get snow and ice here, everything stops. There is no equipment to deal with it so it is best to stay home. Hope everyone ok!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 22, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Don't want to be rude but wanted to say you will be fine. Sure you might be stuck in but it won't be too bad.



Well for folks not in "snow" areas it IS a big deal.
In our rural areas if lines come down which is a very real event here you may have NO POWER for 2 weeks. No power, no water-- as everyone is on well, no heat and eventually unless you have a farm and can eat off of there will be no food.

Snow isn't the issue it is ice storms. Last year our county was hit hard- we were spared but 1 mile north and the rest of the county... looked like a war zone- NOT KIDDING- 3 weeks later they were still removing trees off side roads, repairing lines etc. 

Family up North- they are in a "suburb" area so they will get power and roads plowed within a short period of time. Some of our other family that got several feet last year had zero power for I think 14 days! Power lines down at the end of their drive. They were "rural" and not a priority.
They had to pull water from the river for their horses.

I have no idea how many inches of ice pellets we had today... it looked like snow but wasn't... then sleet, then pellets, then sleet, wind and cold. All in all not too bad so far... our county is great at plowing and we live on a main route so it gets plowed several times a day. Yet the county line is just down from us and when you hit that... LOL they don't plow.


----------



## chiques chicks (Jan 22, 2016)

I am under a NWS blizzard warning.

They are predicting 26" here. Just drive home but only about 5" down now, it's just starting. Wind is around 20mph, 20°F, drifting, predicting steady 20-15 mph wind, gusts to forty.

It's winter, I'll just hunker down with a beverage, some good food and throw more logs on the fire.  I hauled a few days worth and stacked it right outside the door.

The chickens I have that don't survive it, I don't want anyway, I breed for survivability. The costs are snuggled in their shed, my dog stays inside with me.


----------



## chiques chicks (Jan 23, 2016)

I live in the rural area. I have a generator if needed, but can always cook on the wood stove and have " several days " worth of water and food on hand at all times. Neighbors around here don't interact a lot, but are all here to help each other any time, any day, any reason.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 23, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Well for folks not in "snow" areas it IS a big deal.
> In our rural areas if lines come down which is a very real event here you may have NO POWER for 2 weeks. No power, no water-- as everyone is on well, no heat and eventually unless you have a farm and can eat off of there will be no food.
> 
> Snow isn't the issue it is ice storms. Last year our county was hit hard- we were spared but 1 mile north and the rest of the county... looked like a war zone- NOT KIDDING- 3 weeks later they were still removing trees off side roads, repairing lines etc.
> ...


True. Sorry but the fact I've always lived in a snowy state is taking a toll on this. I know what it is like to shovel a foot of snow of a driveway. To us a lot of snow is a good thing


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 23, 2016)

Man the snow is coming down hard, I have never seen anything like this


----------



## chiques chicks (Jan 23, 2016)

The biggest thing in this area is, we get snow, average a couple get a year, just not required for that much at once. This is also the first snow of the season. Additionally, it is cold, so the snow is dry and there is a lot of wind.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 23, 2016)

We ended up losing power last night after we went to bed, but they got it back on about the time we got up.  I feel fortunate.  About 400,000 houses in NC lost power last night and they have about 250,000 back on already.  We know some people they are saying it will be Monday before theirs is back on


----------



## chiques chicks (Jan 23, 2016)

Just measured 4 inches in the last hour and fifteen minutes, only 6 more hours to go.

From this morning:


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 23, 2016)

We have almost two feet


----------



## greybeard (Jan 23, 2016)

luvmypets said:


> We have almost two feet


almost?
Don't ya find it kinda hard to walk?


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 23, 2016)

greybeard said:


> almost?
> Don't ya find it kinda hard to walk?


Well I'm 5' 10 and it's almost past my knees, sooo very


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 23, 2016)

@greybeard


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 23, 2016)

This is ridiculous, we were told 6-10 inches and we have two feet and it is supposed to go until 10 AM tomorrow


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 23, 2016)

Welcome to the world of weather forecasting!   Did you actually believe them?  Button down and I hope you make it through OK. Lots of folks walk with less than two feet... they just have to use prophylactics  Or is that a prosthesis... I always get them confused...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 23, 2016)

You guys are on a roll today!


----------



## chiques chicks (Jan 23, 2016)

It appears I am in an area where we are getting an extra foot if anyone needs one. Really no way to measure depth with all the wind.  Now for the 14 degree F temperature tonight.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm still stuck at work.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 23, 2016)

Oh my- hope you get home soon!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks awful in pictures.  I am feeling very grateful for the light snow year we have had thus far.  News is saying 17 have died today in this mess.    I hope your power stays on and you all keep warm.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 23, 2016)

That temp will be dropping to single digit "feel like" with the winds that are with this dang storm.  We have very fine snow now and heavy wind, still!   Bitter cold with no wind break.   All my animals were hunkering down in their sheds/barns today.  Don't blame them!  even the chickens didn't venture out often or far.
And the pigs -- usually out and hollering "more food" -- in their house all piled with the straw bedding.

GOOD news.....it's leaving here soon.   Predicted high 50's on Wed.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 23, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Welcome to the world of weather forecasting!   Did you actually believe them?  Button down and I hope you make it through OK. Lots of folks walk with less than two feet... they just have to use prophylactics  Or is that a prosthesis... I always get them confused...


Latestarter is correct.
So because you guys brag a bit to me, just wanted to say that we probably are in the forties, not actually sure from what I know a little cold but not too cold.


----------



## Pamela (Jan 23, 2016)

50 degrees a few days after 2 feet of snow?! Welcome to the new season "swamptember". We seem to be terminally stuck in swamptember.


----------



## chiques chicks (Jan 24, 2016)

Pamela said:


> 50 degrees a few days after 2 feet of snow?! Welcome to the new season "swamptember". We seem to be terminally stuck in swamptember.



Should see low forties next week. Maybe a little light rain. The three feet on the ground will absorb a lot of it, I hope, I live next to a stream that floods.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 24, 2016)

Colorado is expecting some snow this afternoon. It is currently 32
Don't know if I'm happy or not that it isn't snowing during my part of Stock Show


----------



## chiques chicks (Jan 24, 2016)

The beauty of it is so wonderful!


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 24, 2016)

Have to say I am a bit jealous.... but plenty of winter to go. We have plenty of wood and a plow on the garden tractor, so we don't mind the snow so much.  prayers for those of you hit.


----------



## Pamela (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm with you, promiseacres,  I would love a good blizzard! Bring on the snow!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 24, 2016)

I'll take it here also... any time! All goes to pay it forward to our no water summer coming up.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 24, 2016)

Just got done shoveling out my mom's car, she has vw wagon, and all it looked like was a big marshmellow


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 24, 2016)

No snow yet, not sure if I wanted it during Stock Show or not. We still have a couple inches on the ground though


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 24, 2016)

The ice turns to mud


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 24, 2016)

The  mud turns to ice (ow! more like frozen lava!)


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 24, 2016)

Yeah or into a lake, have that on our path out to chores


----------



## Windtryst (Jan 25, 2016)

We had the road all to ourselves yesterday...


----------



## Windtryst (Jan 25, 2016)

Talk about "goat paths" that's all we have here...


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 25, 2016)

WOW, you folks really got some snow! I know it can be a drag, but it sure makes for some beautiful, clean/pristine viewscapes  <--need to wear shades so as to not burn the eyes.


----------



## chiques chicks (Jan 25, 2016)

Interesting, roads out here in the country are clear, towns and cities not so great. They run the plowed here regularly during storms so the feed and milk trucks can get to the farms. Farmers help out as well. My neighbor brought his bobcat over to dig out the end of my drive after the plow closed it in.

Glad I have snowshoes to get to the coops and pens, makes it so much easier than trudging through 2'+.

I have a rule, no water in the chicken coops. I broke it, I can't get in the runs.


----------

